# Volk Racing TE37



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Has anyone put these wheels on a TT? If so, what are the specs you used to make them fit properly? Also any pics??? Thanks.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Not sure there's anything available in a fitment for the TT. What size wheel and tire do you wish to have ?

Loved the set I had on my S4 avant ...


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Stevelev said:


> Not sure there's anything available in a fitment for the TT. What size wheel and tire do you wish to have ?
> 
> Loved the set I had on my S4 avant ...


hopefully the standard size wheels and tire. I've seen a few wheels that will fit from there website, but not the TE37


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

tilmonr said:


> hopefully the standard size wheels and tire. I've seen a few wheels that will fit from there website, but not the TE37


Unless you want a 19" or larger, check out BC wheels as they have a monoforged wheel that looks similar (RT51). Looks like I'll be sporting those next summer ...


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here You GO










Spec: 19'' 9.5 ET22


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

escalad3 said:


> Here You GO Spec: 19'' 9.5 ET22



Thanks for the pic, but what is the PCD and bore on these??? Also, did the fenders need rolling?


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

tilmonr said:


> Thanks for the pic, but what is the PCD and bore on these??? Also, did the fenders need rolling?


No Modification has been done to fenders  

114.5 5Holes. 

To Prevent it from scratchin i simply use 235/35/19 Tyres


----------



## eXhilarat3d (Aug 7, 2010)

escalad3 said:


> No Modification has been done to fenders
> 
> 114.5 5Holes.
> 
> To Prevent it from scratchin i simply use 235/35/19 Tyres


Did you re-drill the wheels to get them to fit our 5x112 lug pattern?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

eXhilarat3d said:


> Did you re-drill the wheels to get them to fit our 5x112 lug pattern?


google "wobble bolts"

You can rock 5x114.3 wheels on a 5x112 car using those and vice versa.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

escalad3 said:


> 114.5 Holes.
> 
> To Prevent it from scratchin i simply use 235/35/19 Tyres


Granted the TE 37 is a nice performance wheel for the money (Statsis used the 10 spoke version on their successful TT race car), but putting the wrong bolt pattern, offset, and 2 size narrower tires on a car like the TTRS seems a little :screwy:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

TT412GO said:


> Granted the TE 37 is a nice performance wheel for the money (Statsis used the 10 spoke version on their successful TT race car), but putting the wrong bolt pattern, offset, and 2 size narrower tires on a car like the TTRS seems a little :screwy:


X2


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

:sly::sly: Just for the looks


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

TT412GO said:


> Granted the TE 37 is a nice performance wheel for the money (Statsis used the 10 spoke version on their successful TT race car), but putting the wrong bolt pattern, offset, and 2 size narrower tires on a car like the TTRS seems a little :screwy:


I know this is old, but just wondering why is it really :screwy: ?? I'm thinking about doing the same thing but not sure loll..


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

nzt; said:


> I know this is old, but just wondering why is it really :screwy: ?? I'm thinking about doing the same thing but not sure loll..


1. They don't call them "wobble bolts" for nothing.
2. The offset is off by 30 mm - most will experience rubbing.
3. Cornering and braking forces are directly related to the tire contact patch - a 235 tire has a smaller footprint than 255 rubber and therefore will brake and corner more poorly as the smaller tire reaches it's limit of adhesion. 

To be fair, the narrower tire is lighter with less unsprung weight and the OEM TT has a lot of tire width for it's size. Some have suggested that a 18 X 8.5 wheel with a 245 tire may be a valid trade-off between weight and tire patch for the track. OTOH, Stasis ran 19 X 9.5 with 265 rubber on their racing TT (but rolled the fenders). 

But in the end the picture poster said why he did it - because he liked the looks - no arguing with that, but I thought it perhaps a little :screwy: (no insult intended) to buy an RS (high performance) version of the TT and then modify to give LESS performance. 

You don't need to start with an RS to take it in that direction for looks alone.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Awesome answer, thank you!!


----------

